# [2006] Dunes South RCI # 5040 In Nags Head, N.C.



## Bernie8245 (Dec 3, 2006)

Has anyone been to this resort recently? The last review was posted more than 2 years ago. I have a 3br on hold and any information on this resort would be appreciated. Are there any units that are more desirable than others? Thanks in advance.
  Bernie


----------



## Carolinian (Dec 4, 2006)

Most of the oceanfront units have been substantially renovated with insurance money from  natural disasters.  They are the ones to try to get, for condition as well as location.


----------



## Bernie8245 (Dec 4, 2006)

Carolinian,
    This resort is oceanfront. Does that mean it's probably been refurbished?
Bernie


----------



## Carolinian (Dec 4, 2006)

The resort is oceanfront, but only 6 of the units (3 sets of duplexes) are.  The resort has both timeshare and whole owners.  The balance of the oceanfront units are are wholeownership.  Thanks to storms and a lightning strike resulting in a fire, the oceanfront units have been substantially renovated.  Some of the non-oceanfront units have had some degress of work, but not to that level.


----------



## tschwa2 (Mar 25, 2016)

Does anyone have a unit map of Dunes South?  I am wanting to know how far unit 30 is from the ocean.  It might be called 330.

Also did they ever rebuild the pool?


----------



## Miss Marty (Mar 25, 2016)

*Dunes South - South Nags Head - North Carolina*

_
A True Outer Banks Experience_

Dunes South - MP 18
8645 S Old Oregon Inlet Rd
Nags Head, NC 27959

These oceanfront and oceanside duplex units features two and three bedroom villas sleeping 6/8. Amenities include direct access to the beach, short distance to Outer Banks Fishing Pier and beautiful Jenette`s Pier. 

From the town of Nags Head Rt 158
(South of Route 12 and Route 64)
Turn left at the Intersection of mile post 14.5.
Turn right on Virginia Dare Trail.
Take Virginia Dare Trail to mile post 16.
Where the ROAD SPLITS. 
Go Left onto Old Oregon Inlet Road.
DUNES SOUTH IS 2 MILES SOUTH AT MILE POST 18.


----------



## Miss Marty (Mar 25, 2016)

*Dunes South*

Cape Hatteras National Park Road NC Route 12 
Old Oregon Inlet Road North Carolina Route 1243

The Alderwood Group 

http://corp.alderwoodgroup.com/partners


Dunes South - Two bedroom units are one level off of the ground, 
while most 3 bedroom units are multi-level reverse floor plans with lofts

http://outerbanksresorts.com/timeshare resales


----------



## Egret1986 (Mar 26, 2016)

*Pool was not rebuilt, one oceanfront blding (13/14) is not usable due to fire damage*



tschwa2 said:


> Does anyone have a unit map of Dunes South?  I am wanting to know how far unit 30 is from the ocean.  It might be called 330.
> 
> Also did they ever rebuild the pool?



Unit 30 is by Rte 12 (one of furthest to beach).  However, there are only 16 buildings (with two units), so you would probably be on the beach within a couple of minutes.  But there would be no ocean views and probably road noise.


----------



## tschwa2 (Mar 26, 2016)

Thanks.  I just drove down today to look.  Wasn't impressed with 30.  Not only did it look like no view it didn't look like the exterior was updated.  I saw a slightly run down tennis court but no pool.  43namal had an auction for week 30 in unit 311 which was ocean front.  We took a look at that one too and it looked empty so we walked up and could peek into the living room too.  I may have overpaid but the view from that balcony was gorgeous.    They also had a week 29.  I asked if it were in 11 but they said no 30.  The building next to 11  (313 and 314) was condemned from a recent fire.  Depending on insurance that may mean a special assessment but so be it.  Things happen.  Hopefully no one was hurt.


----------

